# Forum > MMO > Revelation Online Hacks|Cheats > [Guide] [Revelation Online] Leveling Professions Efficiently

## Veritable

So in Revelation Online, the crafting system is pretty in-depth. It really doesn't open up until you hit the later levels, but even after level 10 the game changes a lot. This is because you gain access to Tools.

As of writing this guide, i had just finally gotten my Tailoring to 10, and I thought that I should write a guide about ways I found to cut corners. Though most of it might seem like common sense, the crafting system differs from other games which I will make notes of as we go along.

Sit back, grab your hammer, flask, saw and cooking pot... it's time to start crafting in Revelation Online!

Current Status of Skills


So if you read about my review of the game here then you have seen me talk a little about the crafting system, though very briefly. So lets dig deeper into it. I love Crafting in every game I play, and if the crafting system is useless / annoying to use, then I usually don't stay with the game very long. At least if the game tries to put some effort into making crafting have a purpose, it's a good thing.

Crafting has a few very important roles.

You can craft consumables for classes to give buffs or transfer points between Diligence / Inspiration (The two energy types used in crafting / gathering).You can craft objects used during Guild vs. Guild battles where you need things like Turrets, Gates and Canons.You can craft the normal things like Mana / HP potsYou can also create a unique set of gear, obtained through random drop (RNGesus be Praised) Blueprint from a 120 part questline that provides 3 random (RNGesus be Praised) blueprints.You can create items that are required to upgrade buildings within your Guild Base to higher structure levels, providing you and your guild with better/more buffs!

So there is a big chunk of the game that Crafting can have an impact on. Now, while there are other ways to get certain things, most of them are from a vendor for some currency you are probably better off spending somewhere else on something else to increase your character (Like buying mats to craft weapons/armor), a lot of the time, these items actually have a use.

So lets pick one of the most common starting grounds.

Alchemy

Alchemy is probably the easiest crafting skill to level. The Herbs are much more abundant than Ore, and is probably on-par with the Leveling of Woodworking. In fact, if it wasn't for the guild items I was making, I would have leveled Alchemy to 10 first before Woodworking.

As a mental note, as you start off, you are NOT going to have enough energy on a new character to burst through this all. If you have two characters, maybe you will have enough energy between the two to do everything in one day. Maybe. Some of the level 10 items take 20 something energy to make, so the energy goes away really quickly.

Also, when you are in the hot springs, make sure you fish. You use Silver Eel's with Cooking (level 1 item, everyone can make it) to make an item in Alchemy. So you will need them.

The good stuff from Alchemy doesn't get good until level 10+ so getting there is really important, and to use as few mats as possible.

So from Leveling, you start with green items in the crafting. (1 Level) in the description. Exquisite Pastille or "Soothing Pastille" as the item that you create is called (Great translation there people...).

To gather these items, you will want to head to the land of mushroom people Amanita Hamlet (5121, -1965, 34).

You will be finding these blue mushrooms, and using quite a few energy to do this, so might as well pick up a bunch while you're at it. You will be focusing on Mulegrass and Sporoma (Blue gathered mat from these mushrooms) for the second craft you can make. (Note there is a Mythos item here, for when they actually put the system in the game, that you gather from these plants).

Save 3 Sporoma, and use the rest to make "Blue Cochineal" in the Alchemy tab in the Alchemy crafting page. Then you can make the Exquisite Pastille's. Make as many as you can until you hit around Level 3 Alchemy. The level 1's use almost no energy, so if you have 1000 energy you should be fine. Estimation, around 20 to hit level 3, but mileage may vary.

After this, you should be getting higher foraging skills, putting points into the books to gain your stats. (See crafting book priority section for more info). Then you go find yourself a port, and go up to Sidus Ur in the pink tree'd area. And you harvest tree's there for Peach Syrup. You will need 2 of these for later so if you make some weapon identity oils, make sure you save the 3.

Now, you should have been fishing, so make some Fish Bladders and make a bunch of wood gum. It uses 1 Peach Syrup and 1 Fish Bladder, is level 5 and should take you to around level 7 or 8. At that point, you will want to make sure that you stop when it goes grey.

The next level you have two choices. Your foraging and skills should be allowing you to harvest Banyen Tree's which give Aromatic Wood as a blue resource. It's not guaranteed, but it is used in the level 10 Charcoal recipe, and is the least expensive thing to get without buying them straight off the Auction House (They are around 1000 Imperial Coins each still).

Now, making Charcoal, you will want to watch for the Curiosity Purple Quest to pop up. It is called "Chemistry Apprentice Title". It says something along the lines of "Your alchemy skill has been recognized..." and it will bring you to an NPC to turn in a Title Quest. These Title quests are the same as every other profession quest. They require you to give them something you would have made to level up, which is why you are supposed to keep a bunch of mats. Now I don't remember exactly the 3rd item that it asks for, but I am sure that Woodgum x3 and Sporoma x3 (maybe 2) is what it requires, plus I believe it was Common Stalwart Philter x3 as well.

So To complete this quest, you will need to save up:
1 Tortoise Shell1 Mulegrass2 Peach Syrup4 Silver Eel3 Sporoma

If I do another character, or someone hits the quest again, please write it down and comment. The current database sites do not list the materials for reference  :Frown: 

Things of Note:
You can apply this to any of the main professionsYour foraging will hit 9 before any of your skills hit 7 or 8 so this will be the first one you do the quest for

Crafting Book Priority

So when I wrote out this priority list, I was looking at it from a perspective of character advancement in PvE/Dailies, as well as in leveling up your energy regeneration. So here we go.


Craft Book Crafting Stat Options to Spend Points In First:



Craft Book Chapter One: EverythingCraft Book Chapter Two: Utility Scroll 3, Social Study Scroll 1, Botany Scroll 2, Arborist Scroll 2, Minerology Scroll 2, Architecture Scroll 2, Fabric Techniques Scroll 2Craft Book Chapter Three: Liquor Scroll 3, Fabric Techniques Scroll 3, Arcane Potions Compendium 1, Forging Skill Scroll 3, Artificing Scroll 3, The Beauty of Tools Scroll 1

This should get you far enough that the materials you can gather are at least your level range. Some of the things I have run into while questing at 50 are in Book 5 or 6 even. It's just too far beyond my reach right now to realistically go plan out.

So those are your goals as you get your XP, as all of these are giving your basic Stats for Crafting/Gathering, but more importantly they focus on Erudition / Forbearance which increases the recovery time of your Diligence and Inspiration energy stats you use when you craft or gather.

Common Question(s):

Question: Where do I get the plans to make "x" item?
Answer: The plans could be obtained a couple ways, one is just from the Crafting Skill Books and using Experience to unlock that Intermediate Crafting Item. Another way could be from just making one item, and you gain knowledge on making things from said object.

It might look like an easy way to do things, and cheaper, to just buy the crafted item in some cases, but while it might be so, you will be hurting yourself at least until you learn whatever advancement items can be made with that material. An example is with Iron Ore.

You get the Iron Ore, but out of the box you get Iron Ingot and Iron Nails. However, while making Iron products, you can unlock Steel which uses Iron Ingots. So you will discover some crafting patterns via making materials needed to make them.

I think that with Tailoring this is going to be a big thing, as there are 16 slot bags you can craft eventually. Whether or not you have to make all of the items required, and on the last one it will discover the new bag or not, remains to be seen. I haven't seen a "vendor sold pattern" anywhere for it, so it must be discovered or through quest somehow.

----------

